# 7mm molds .. worth making?



## NewLondon88 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't mind making them, but would need to have some idea if people
would want them or not. If only a few need them, it wouldn't be cost
effective to have the masters made.

The idea is to have a 7mm mold with extra long tubes. This should allow you
to cast blanks for Slimlines, Streamlines, Euros, Funlines, Perfume pens,
keychains, Dart kits, Bracelet assistants . .and on and on.

If there's enough interest, I'll get moving on it. If not enough people are
interested, I'll shelve the idea for now.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 18, 2009)

I like.


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 18, 2009)

I guess my question would be how big would you make them in diameter?  Some people who do slimlines like to make bulbous ends and such.  You'd have to specify a diameter for it to be worthwhile for someon to vote.


----------



## titan2 (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been thinking about this for a  little while now......I'd definately be interested in a 7mm resin saver mold.  How many would be in a single mold?  Would think you could get more in one than on the larger molds.


Barney


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 21, 2009)

Barney .. probably 12 1/2" tubes in the 7mm mold.. at least that's what we're
thinking as of now..


----------



## Chuck Johnson (Nov 21, 2009)

I would be interested in them. I have the same questions as those before me. How many per mold and size.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 21, 2009)

Chuck ..we posted at the same time .. see above


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 21, 2009)

:biggrin::RockOn::bananen_smilies046:

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## titan2 (Nov 22, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Barney .. probably 12 1/2" tubes in the 7mm mold.. at least that's what we're
> thinking as of now..


 

*Well, keep us posted as to what you come up with and when these might be available.....*
 
*TIA,*
 
 
*Barney*


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 22, 2009)

It looks like there's enough interest to go forward with this.
(although Don Ward seems to be on the fence about it..)
I'll contact the machinist and ask him to make the masters.
Should be able to start shipping two days after I get them.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 22, 2009)

OK, off the fence for me. I'll take one.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



NewLondon88 said:


> It looks like there's enough interest to go forward with this.
> (although Don Ward seems to be on the fence about it..)
> I'll contact the machinist and ask him to make the masters.
> Should be able to start shipping two days after I get them.


----------



## cal10simmo (Dec 15, 2009)

please put me down for one a great idea cheers
Paul


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 15, 2009)

Got you down for one.. they're taking a few days, since there is a little backlog
and the buy 3 get 1 free sale is still going on.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be in for one in late January. No $$ for toys till then.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just in case anyone didn't see it, there's pics here
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=54801

(ok, so it's only one pic..)


----------

